# mini poodle kennels?



## cookie (Nov 14, 2010)

Hi Everyone, I was wondering if anyone can recommend a miniature poodle breeder? I am looking for an oversized toy poodle/small standard. Please let me know. I've been looking around, but I think you guys probably know... Thank you so much!!! Really appreciated.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Where do you live? My mini breeder is wonderful... she is in Northern CA.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

cookie said:


> Hi Everyone, I was wondering if anyone can recommend a miniature poodle breeder? I am looking for an oversized toy poodle/small standard. Please let me know. I've been looking around, but I think you guys probably know... Thank you so much!!! Really appreciated.


So you are looking for a small mini OR an oversized mini but not an in-size mini? Please correct me if I am reading it wrong.

My oversized silver mini boy measures at 17.5" and weighs 20 lbs. Is that the size you are looking for?


----------



## cookie (Nov 14, 2010)

PaddleAddict said:


> Where do you live? My mini breeder is wonderful... she is in Northern CA.


Thank you. You seem extremely satisfied. Do you happen to have this breeder contact info? like website?


----------



## cookie (Nov 14, 2010)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> So you are looking for a small mini OR an oversized mini but not an in-size mini? Please correct me if I am reading it wrong.
> 
> My oversized silver mini boy measures at 17.5" and weighs 20 lbs. Is that the size you are looking for?


Yes, 20lbs. My first post was quite confusing, sorry  I have a mini now, he is wonderful, about 11 lbs, but I find him a little too small, though a spoos is definitely too big for me


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

cookie said:


> Yes, 20lbs. My first post was quite confusing, sorry  I have a mini now, he is wonderful, about 11 lbs, but I find him a little too small, though a spoos is definitely too big for me


I see. I got mine from Richard Bohannon (Aery). He specializes silver minis and quite often he has oversized ones. Nickel's very sturdy, very active. I don't have to worry about him. He can hold his ground and he plays well with all dogs (well, he hates flat face dogs like Boston Terriers). He has no problem playing chase with bigger dogs like PWD and labradoodle and he's very gentle with small dogs like yorkie and miniature pinscher.

An in-size mini will be around 15 lbs. I think PA's Jager is about that size. Her breeder is wonderful too.


----------



## cookie (Nov 14, 2010)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> I see. I got mine from Richard Bohannon (Aery). He specializes silver minis and quite often he has oversized ones. Nickel's very sturdy, very active. I don't have to worry about him. He can hold his ground and he plays well with all dogs (well, he hates flat face dogs like Boston Terriers). He has no problem playing chase with bigger dogs like PWD and labradoodle and he's very gentle with small dogs like yorkie and miniature pinscher.
> 
> An in-size mini will be around 15 lbs. I think PA's Jager is about that size. Her breeder is wonderful too.


flat face dogs? that's hilarious :act-up: Thanks for your help, do you happened to have their contacts? I tried googling it, though, not sure which is which...


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Ever since the 3 Boston Terriers in the park stole Nickel's frisbee and tore it apart, Nickel showed dislike toward the flat-faced - not aggressive, just avoiding them.

This is Aery's website. He's in TN. Aery Poodles Aery

Where do you live? I have researched extensively on mini breeders so I might be able to pull out my spreadsheet and see if there's something closer to you.


----------



## cookie (Nov 14, 2010)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> Ever since the 3 Boston Terriers in the park stole Nickel's frisbee and tore it apart, Nickel showed dislike toward the flat-faced - not aggressive, just avoiding them.
> 
> This is Aery's website. He's in TN. Aery Poodles Aery
> 
> Where do you live? I have researched extensively on mini breeders so I might be able to pull out my spreadsheet and see if there's something closer to you.


We're in Colorado, but wouldn't mind travelling at all though. I think a good dog should not be limited by distance (to a certain extent, if you've suggested North Pole, I might politely decline lol)


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

PA's breeder is Clarion in Northern California Clarion Poodles - Miniature & Toy Poodle Breeders They have black, white and cream, minis and toys. I don't think they ship. 

Mine is in TN Aery Poodles Aery Richard has silver, white, blue and very occasionally silver-beige minis. He does ship.

And then there is Horizon in MN. Silver, blue, black and occasionally white and silver-beige minis. Home - Horizon Poodles

There is a beautiful silver-beige mini, Kai, on the forum. He comes from Amity in MN. She ships. 

Bonheur in IL for her beautiful red minis. Bonheur Poodles

Aery and Clarion are pretty good at replying their emails. Others …. I would strongly suggest you to call them. Some of them run their own grooming salons so try not to call them on Saturdays.


----------



## cookie (Nov 14, 2010)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> PA's breeder is Clarion in Northern California Clarion Poodles - Miniature & Toy Poodle Breeders They have black, white and cream, minis and toys. I don't think they ship.
> 
> Mine is in TN Aery Poodles Aery Richard has silver, white, blue and very occasionally silver-beige minis. He does ship.
> 
> ...


Wow, thank you so much. I would never be able to find this without your help. Thanks! Anyway, out of curiosity, why did you get your pup from Aery Poodle, TN?


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I wanted a silver boy and Richard had one at the right age (I want a puppy) at that time and I like his contract and how honest and straightforward he is. He took the time to listen and answer all my questions and didn't try to push a sale.

The health warranty that Clarion provides is best than Richard's. Clarion is within driving distance too. Her dogs are beautiful. She is also very knowledgable and patient. Again, she never pushes me to send in a deposit. Even after she knew I decided to get my pup from Richard, she's still very friendly. You know how people just disappear once they know that you are not buying from him/her? Ann is definitely not one of those people. If one day I am ever ready for a white poodle, I will definitely go to her. I would also go to her if I knew how to take good pictures of a black poodle


----------



## cookie (Nov 14, 2010)

I look through your suggested website, I think Clarion, CA seems to fit me the most. In essence, I'm put great emphasize on temperament and working ability over show, looks and appearance. What do you think?



schnauzerpoodle said:


> I wanted a silver boy and Richard had one at the right age (I want a puppy) at that time and I like his contract and how honest and straightforward he is. He took the time to listen and answer all my questions and didn't try to push a sale.
> 
> The health warranty that Clarion provides is best than Richard's. Clarion is within driving distance too. Her dogs are beautiful. She is also very knowledgable and patient. Again, she never pushes me to send in a deposit. Even after she knew I decided to get my pup from Richard, she's still very friendly. You know how people just disappear once they know that you are not buying from him/her? Ann is definitely not one of those people. If one day I am ever ready for a white poodle, I will definitely go to her. I would also go to her if I knew how to take good pictures of a black poodle


----------



## cookie (Nov 14, 2010)

I look through your suggested websites, I think Clarion, CA seems to fit me the most. In essence, I put greater emphasize on temperament and working ability over looks and appearance. So, I guess, Clarion is the choice, unless there are other breeders, which I am not aware of 



schnauzerpoodle said:


> I wanted a silver boy and Richard had one at the right age (I want a puppy) at that time and I like his contract and how honest and straightforward he is. He took the time to listen and answer all my questions and didn't try to push a sale.
> 
> The health warranty that Clarion provides is best than Richard's. Clarion is within driving distance too. Her dogs are beautiful. She is also very knowledgable and patient. Again, she never pushes me to send in a deposit. Even after she knew I decided to get my pup from Richard, she's still very friendly. You know how people just disappear once they know that you are not buying from him/her? Ann is definitely not one of those people. If one day I am ever ready for a white poodle, I will definitely go to her. I would also go to her if I knew how to take good pictures of a black poodle


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Don't make your judgement based on the websites. I have to admit that Clarion's website is one of the most informative one among all those I have visited. Their dogs are very beautiful. I am sure PaddleAddict can tell you more about the personality.

Call and talk to at least a few of them. Then you will know which one you would like to work with.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Ann and Katherine Kennedy at Clarion Poodles are both very nice. I spoke with Ann when I got Jäger because Katherine was at Westminster. 

The Kennedys were highly recommended to me by my co-worker who bred and showed toy poodles (and years ago, standard poodles), and my other co-worker who shows mini poodles. I never met Ann or her dogs or even saw my puppy until the day I picked him up at the airport. (I spoke with Ann on the phone, emailed with her and saw pictures of the puppy.) I would not typically recommended that, but she had great recommendations and my online research about the kennel revealed good things, too.

They will not ship their puppies, but Ann flew down to my area with the puppy under the seat in front of her. (I paid for her flight.) I could have flown up and back with him, or driven up to pick him up (that would have been a 14 hour round trip journey so flying seemed like the better option). I would still like to go up there someday for a visit to see all their beautiful dogs.

From what I know, Clarion puppies tend to be in-size, not oversize. Jäger is right up to the 15-inch mark and weighs 16 pounds. He is very sturdy and athletic. My friend's mom has a small, fine-bone red male mini who weighs about 12 pounds and he looks very small next to Jäger.

There can be a wait for a puppy. I know someone on this forum recently got a puppy from Clarion and I think she waited about a year. I got lucky, when I called I was actually expecting to wait a while but she happened to have a slightly older puppy available (the last of his litter four; the other three were girls and two went to show homes). He was actually from a co-breeder and Ann did not raise him, but had him in her home for a few weeks until I got him. 

Clarion performs all the recommended health tests for their toys and minis. Health and temperament are a big part of their program, but structure and appearance are equally important. My Jäger is really gorgeous (OK, I am biased, but still!). He is also very poodley, very intelligent, bright, sweet, charming... he just has a happy, sparkly personality and he is such a joy and a delight. People are drawn to him everywhere we go. I am planning on starting his training this year to hopefully become a certified therapy dog so we can visit hospitals and cheer people up. He is also very athletic and has a lot of drive, especially toy drive--he will fetch all day long. I think he would be a really good agility dog (we took a beginner class and the instructor said he would do well), but I realized that is not the sport for me so maybe we will try flyball instead.

Anyway, I wrote a LOT more than I planned to... sorry!  I just love my little doggie and I am so happy with my breeder, I like to share.

Edited: I could not resist the opportunity to share a few pictures of Jäger, LOL.

Puppy photo:









My handsome man:


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

PA, you are not biased at all. Jager is indeed very handsome.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

You could also look into Karbit Poodles as well. She health tests, has some import bloodlines. Many of the dogs are very sporty. She also breeds some Moyens. Very nice when I had emailed her about what I was looking for & she made some good suggestions as well. I ultimately went more local & went with a Rescue but that was the right decision for us at the time & we were thrilled with our decision. But I still would like one of Karbit's Poodles for a nice Agility prospect.


----------



## cookie (Nov 14, 2010)

Thank you so much for your input. You're so kind. It seems like you are really happy with your purchase. An in-size poodle, do you think he'll do okay in agility. I really never have any experience with agility, besides playing fetch with my poo 



PaddleAddict said:


> Ann and Katherine Kennedy at Clarion Poodles are both very nice. I spoke with Ann when I got Jäger because Katherine was at Westminster.
> 
> The Kennedys were highly recommended to me by my co-worker who bred and showed toy poodles (and years ago, standard poodles), and my other co-worker who shows mini poodles. I never met Ann or her dogs or even saw my puppy until the day I picked him up at the airport. (I spoke with Ann on the phone, emailed with her and saw pictures of the puppy.) I would not typically recommended that, but she had great recommendations and my online research about the kennel revealed good things, too.
> 
> ...


----------



## lilypoo (Jul 25, 2011)

Another rec. for Clarion...my dad has a 13yo Clarion poodle who is gorgeous, loyal and whip-smart. I'm pretty sure my next poodle will come from them.


----------



## cookie (Nov 14, 2010)

Mama2FourAZ said:


> Another rec. for Clarion...my dad has a 13yo Clarion poodle who is gorgeous, loyal and whip-smart. I'm pretty sure my next poodle will come from them.


How big is he? Clarion appears to be very a promising breeder


----------



## lilypoo (Jul 25, 2011)

cookie said:


> How big is he? Clarion appears to be very a promising breeder


I can't remember off the top of my head but I'll try to measure him if I get over there in the next couple days. I know he's in the upper limits of mini and he is a very masculine and solid dog. He weighs about 18 pounds.

My dad has been ill and every time I've visited (daily) to check in on dad, Mister Fox has approached me to "tell" me something is wrong...and then he searches my eyes for guidance. It's so incredibly sweet. My parents never trained him and never exposed him to other dogs but in spite of that he's amazing.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

At his size, and with his drive and energy level, Jäger would have a ton of potential as an agility dogs. Some people believe minis are better agility dogs than standards because they can have more drive and energy. Jäger is FAST and fearless. In the beginner agility class, he ran through the tunnels like it was no big thing. He even got sort of caught up in the closed chute early on and just fought his way out and came out happy like he thought it was great fun.


----------



## cookie (Nov 14, 2010)

PaddleAddict said:


> At his size, and with his drive and energy level, Jäger would have a ton of potential as an agility dogs. Some people believe minis are better agility dogs than standards because they can have more drive and energy. Jäger is FAST and fearless. In the beginner agility class, he ran through the tunnels like it was no big thing. He even got sort of caught up in the closed chute early on and just fought his way out and came out happy like he thought it was great fun.


Should he have felt fear entering the tunnels? I'm sorry, I've got no experience with agility at all. By the way, Jager looks great! Better than my own one lol


----------



## cookie (Nov 14, 2010)

Who are Jager's sire and dam? Cute dog!



PaddleAddict said:


> Ann and Katherine Kennedy at Clarion Poodles are both very nice. I spoke with Ann when I got Jäger because Katherine was at Westminster.
> 
> The Kennedys were highly recommended to me by my co-worker who bred and showed toy poodles (and years ago, standard poodles), and my other co-worker who shows mini poodles. I never met Ann or her dogs or even saw my puppy until the day I picked him up at the airport. (I spoke with Ann on the phone, emailed with her and saw pictures of the puppy.) I would not typically recommended that, but she had great recommendations and my online research about the kennel revealed good things, too.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I'm not sure how far you're willing to travel or what color poodle you're looking for, but Cabryn Poodles is another option. She's located in New Jersey. 

*Chagall's Mom* has an oversized silver miniature from her out of Cabryn Lone Ranger. I have a silver mini from her and while he's not oversized, he's a fantastic MPOO (great temperament, very intelligent, a cuddler, etc.). 

My black miniature is oversized (17.5" and 18lbs), but his breeder has since retired. Oversized miniatures are the perfect size, IMHO! 

Cabryn Poodles Bred For Good Temperament


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

cookie said:


> Who are Jager's sire and dam? Cute dog!


His sire is Ch. Clarion Camelot Quervo (white) and his dam is Ch. Clarion Sweet Noelani (black).


----------

